# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Công nghệ cảm ứng của Windows 8 'ăn đứt' các đối thủ

## SongwolVina

*Công nghệ cảm ứng của Windows 8 'ăn đứt' các đối thủ*

Windows 8 sẽ hỗ trợ rất nhiều các thao tác cảm ứng phức tạp, trong đó người dùng có thể kết hợp sử dụng ngón tay và bút cảm ứng một cách hoàn hảo để thực hiện công việc.
<div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> Microsoft đã khiến nhiều người phải ngỡ ngàng, sau khi hình ảnh và cả một đoạn video mô phỏng các thao tác cảm ứng trên hệ điều hành Windows 8 vừa bị rò rỉ. "Gã khổng lồ" ngành phần mềm dường như đã nghiên cứu rất kỹ các trải nghiệm trên màn hình cảm ứng của người dùng tablet để trang bị cho Windows 8 rất nhiều những thao tác khó, như cắt đối tượng, sao chép, khoanh vùng và cả xé đối tượng, trong đó người dùng có thể kết hợp sử dụng cả bút cảm ứng và ngón tay để thực hiện. Cùng điểm qua một số thao tác trên hệ điều hành này.
Thao tác sao chép đối tượng
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Người dùng sẽ sử dụng ngón tay giữ đối tượng, sau đó dùng bút kéo đối tượng đến điểm cần sao chép. Hình ảnh mờ sẽ xuất hiện cho đến khi đối tượng đến vị trí cuối cùng. (Microsoft cho rằng bút vẫn là công cụ chính để thao tác, do đó nếu không thích, người dùng có thể dùng hai ngón tay khác nhau khi thực hiện các thao tác).
Thao tác nhóm đối tượng
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Đây là cử chỉ giúp phân loại các đối tượng vào một nhóm. Các đối tượng sẽ được sắp xếp theo thứ tự do người dùng mặc định.
Người dùng có thể tái tạo lại đối tượng nhờ thao tác này. Dùng tay giữ đối tượng, sau đó dùng bút vẽ lại đối tượng ở một vị trí khác (bạn sẽ dễ hình dung hơn về các thao tác này khi xem đoạn video bên dưới).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9sTgLYH8qWs

CÁC TIN KHÁC !
xem diem thi dai hoc 2011 
vang sjc ngay hom nay 
tin moi 
diem thi dh 
tra cuu diem thi 2011 
điểm chuẩn 
tra cuu diem thi dai hoc

----------

